# Floresent Desk Lamp



## bc_hawaii (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi,

I was just wondering if a floresent desk lamp would be a worthy lighting fixture for a small planted tank. Costco sells these energy efficient, floresent desk lamps for $20. There are four bulbs in the lamp for a total of 27 watts, it also says 60 Hz. Maybe I've found a cost effective lighting system!

Let me know what you think
BC


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

*Wow.*

Yeah I've seen some of those before. I didn't see what the temperature of the bulbs were though. As long as it's at least 5000K it should be fine for a small aquarium. Aloha to you to also.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nothing wrong with using flourscent desk lamps, just as long as you can change the bulb to 5000k or better. Lights of America 6700k bulbs from walmart will do the trick. IKEA or IKEA.com has desk lamps for pretty cheap, you might want to check them out too. The cost of total cost of the lamp and swapping out the bulb will run you around $30.

But if you can and it fits your nano tank, I would purchase a coralife mini 2X9w for $30 shipped from bigalsonline.com. It's only five bucks more or around the same price, and grows anything I hear.

-John N.


----------

